# Reverse tied slot lock.



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a flip that I made several years ago as one that could be made in less than 30 minutes. I just modified it to the slot lock system. Although I designed the slot lock system years ago, I don’t use it on all of my slingshots. You will also note than the bands are reverse tied relative to how tubes would go on. Flat bands put on this way on a rod style slingshot, tie much easier and last longer. The aluminum rod that this one was made from is 3/8 inch diameter. – Tex-Shooter


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Another good one from you Tex


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Tex, what's the diameter of the rod you used (I'm guessing 3/8")? What did you use to cut the slots?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The rod was 3/8 inch aluminum and I used a real fine 24 tooth hacksaw for the slots. -- Tex-Shooter


----------

